
GameDVR: Is Windows 10 recording my screen, at all times, without permission? - walterbell
https://twitter.com/mcclure111/status/765763690742288385
======
anonbanker
Windows is now this mysterious, malicious entity that lurks between the user
and Google Chrome.

I've been asking this since 2000 or so: What extensive invasion of your
privacy needs to happen for you to give up Windows? Will this latest
revelation be the tipping point for you?

~~~
stonogo
...and google chrome is the mysterious, malicious entity that lurks between
the user and facebook.

Users. Don't. Care. Computers and smartphones are devices most people use
exclusively to put personal information onto the internet. Banking, social
media, health care information, all of it. The battle isn't over -- it never
even began.

~~~
anonbanker
Upvoted for truth. A small minority, such as myself, care about user privacy.
The vast majority are willing to sell themselves into bondage for the chance
to use the newest, shiniest technology.

This is why, now that I'm the BOFH, I force my politics on my users.

My company bans microsoft products connected to (W)LAN, and intentionally
breaks our intranet sites on anything but Gecko or (Gtk/Qt)Webkit browsers.
Chrome redirects to a blank web page with the word "no" on it, as does any
browser identifying with a Microsoft OS on it. All outbound traffic is routed
through a Tor proxy by default.

If they're too complacent to switch, I can stop their herpes from spreading to
networks I control. The effect has been wider adoption of Firefox, and the
occasional question about why Google is in Dutch.

------
bmer
I feel like this is kind of...overblown? Maybe I am wrong, but in any case,
here's the general gist of what GameDVR is: [http://support.xbox.com/en-
CA/xbox-on-windows/social/record-...](http://support.xbox.com/en-CA/xbox-on-
windows/social/record-game-clips-game-dvr-windows-10)

It basically enables a hotkey to activate screen recording.

So, it's not recording your screen all the time, without your permission? Even
if it was, how is that data managed by Microsoft? That's a LOT of data...so it
doesn't seem believable that MS would be that stupid.

Disclosure: I am not connected to Microsoft in any way (they'd never hire me),
but I am pretty attached to my Windows system. I have used Ubuntu and Debian
for a fair bit, and frankly, there are just too many rough edges. It annoyed
me. Windows on the other hand, has just been getting smoother.

For me, the biggest reason why I couldn't stand Linux OSes was because I had
trouble finding a PDF reader that did all the nice things Adobe Acrobat
Professional does. I have to read through a lot of PDFs for work.

I also do a lot of scientific computation, but it is pretty OS agnostic as I
am not tied to C when using Python+Numba(I am a huge Numba fan).

Appealing (but not something I use) "killer apps" like Vim or Emacs are also
OS independent now, so yeah.

No motivation to go back to Linux.

Even if Microsoft was spying on me, I couldn't really care less, because I am
a no-name nothing. Life's good.

~~~
Senji
Tried Wine? Or Foxit?

